# Lustigste Nachrichten



## The Future (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo erstmal bitte nichts ausgedachtet dazu erfinden oder schreiben was man von einem bekannten der einen kannte, der einen kannte, dessen einer kannte einen. schreiben.


Es geht hier darum was ihr, eure Freunde oder Gildenmitglieder schon an lustige oder schwachsinne sachen in den Channels gelesen habt wo man einfach nur den Kopf schütteln konnte.




Also meine Geschichte war vor ein paar tagen als etliche Gilden mitglieder gerade fragten ob wir im Hanndels Channel
die Nachricht gelsen hätten und zwar.



Jäger: Wofür ist das den da habe es schon 5 mal [ Die Abzeichen für den T5 Helm].



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Ich zum Paladin: Hi willst du in die ini mit kommen [ er meinte ja ]. und als ich sagte: Dann helf mal bitte beim porten kamm nur was ist porten was muss ich da machen [ Lv 70 Paladin]. Und als er es nach mehrmaligem erklären nicht kappiert hatte haben wir ihn gekikt.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Das eine mal wurden wir alle von einem Lv 70. Magier durch das Scharlachrote Kloster gezogen [ nach 10 mal gruppe suchen und durchrennen kennt man ja alles. ].   Als wir dann am Ende waren bedankte ich mich brav und kaum hatte ich mich bedankt da schrie er los: Ja du lügst doch du meinst es doch garnicht ernst du verarschst mich doch ich kik dich aus der Gilde [ und was war ich wurde ohne begründung gekikt und die ganze gilde wusste nicht warum].

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





So nun seid ihr drann was habt ihr schon gelesen und erlebt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Mai 2009)

erstma xD 
hab letztens kumpel rf gezogen und wartete brav vor rf....auf einmal kamm ein lvl 13 orc krieger auf mich zugehüpft und flüsterte mich:eyy zieh ma plx rf!
ich dacht mir nur O.o was will den der hab ihm dann gesagt das ich schon wen ziehe und er wenn er mitwill ja ma nett fragen darf....naja von ihm kamm dan nur:ja dann eben nich...scheiß 80er halten sich immer für so toll !!
hab mich da doch sehr gewundert


----------



## flooha (25. Mai 2009)

der eisbrocken ist geschmolzen...


----------



## WeRkO (25. Mai 2009)

Gestern im Naxxraid:

Paladin (Vergelter): Boa, ich hab verdammte Kopfschmerzen   (<- waren 3 Stunden lang schon drin)
Mage: Warum des??
Rogue: Hm, sind doch erst 3 Stunden hier drin
Paladin (Vergelter): Naja, facerollen tut halt derb weh


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (25. Mai 2009)

kicken schreibt sich mit "ck"
... und Satzzeichen vereinfachen das Lesen.


----------



## Morcan (25. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nichtmehr worum die Unterhaltung ging, aber es endete darin, dass wir uns über Nazipersönlichkeiten lustig machten. Da tauchten unter anderem die Klaus-Barbie-Puppe oder der Chemiebaukasten "Der kleine Mengele" auf, makaber aber in Anbetracht des Alkoholeinflusses doch relativ witzig...


Wer nicht weiß wer diese Personen waren...gidf.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich denke ihr kennt ja alle den Flachmann, welchen man in (Eiskrone oder Sturmgipfel, weiß net mehr genau welches^^^) bekommen kann, mit dem man sich in nen Zwerg verwandeln kann.
Wenn ihr nun jemanden kennt, der das nette Chopper (bzw Feuerstuhl) hat setzt euch mal verwandelt drauf und klickt den buff dann weg^^, ihr werdet schon sehenw as passiert.


----------



## direct-Gaming (25. Mai 2009)

Durin-Baelgun schrieb:


> kicken schreibt sich mit "ck"
> ... und Satzzeichen vereinfachen das Lesen.



Wenn du schon dabei bist: 

erstma  < falsch
ausgedachtet  << ähm was bitte?
worum die Unterhaltung ging << worum es in der Unterhaltung ging....

Aber naja....

"Ich weiß nichtmehr worum die Unterhaltung ging, aber es endete darin, dass wir uns über Nazipersönlichkeiten lustig machten. Da tauchten unter anderem die Klaus-Barbie-Puppe oder der Chemiebaukasten "Der kleine Mengele" auf, makaber aber in Anbetracht des Alkoholeinflusses doch relativ witzig..."

Das finde ich auch irgendwie nicht lustig.


----------



## Batrion (25. Mai 2009)

flooha schrieb:


> der eisbrocken ist geschmolzen...



Hahahaha
Öhm worum ging das da eigentlich, hat mich später nie mehr Interessiert?


----------



## The Future (25. Mai 2009)

Durin-Baelgun schrieb:


> kicken schreibt sich mit "ck"
> ... und Satzzeichen vereinfachen das Lesen.


wow und das haben die alles bei dir im channel geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (25. Mai 2009)

Batrion schrieb:


> Hahahaha
> Öhm worum ging das da eigentlich, hat mich später nie mehr Interessiert?[/quot]e]
> Naja kurz mal offtopic: Es war in der Instanz beim Sonnenbrunnen Plateau  das dort ein Gegner in Eis war und dann die Meldung kamm der eisbrocken ist geschmolzen und es irgendwie passiert ist das diese Meldung ausserhalb der ini kamm und das alle paar sekunden.


----------



## Batrion (25. Mai 2009)

War das nicht am anfang zu WotLK?


----------



## flooha (25. Mai 2009)

The schrieb:


> Naja kurz mal offtopic: Es war in der Instanz beim Sonnenbrunnen Platue [ hoffe wird so geschrieben] das dort ein Gegner in Eis war und dann die Meldung kamm der eisbrocken ist geschmolzen und es irgendwie passiert ist das diese Meldung ausserhalb der ini kamm und das alle paar sekunden.



genau so war es. das kam auch noch ein bisschen später in wotlk hinein, hat mich tierisch beim lvln genervt!


----------



## The Future (25. Mai 2009)

Batrion schrieb:


> War das nicht am anfang zu WotLK?


ja das war aber zufall obwohl ich echt dachte das soll wohl heißen das Arthas kommt aber das war ja nicht damit gemeint auch wenn es supper gepasst hatt.




so aber nun wieder bitte zu meiner frsge.


----------



## Batrion (25. Mai 2009)

okay dank dir
Rechtschreibfehler Interessieren mich nicht, aber falls du es nur wissen möchtes: Sonnenbrunnen Plateau


----------



## Kleiderschrank (25. Mai 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nichtmehr worum die Unterhaltung ging, aber es endete darin, dass wir uns über Nazipersönlichkeiten lustig machten. Da tauchten unter anderem die Klaus-Barbie-Puppe oder der Chemiebaukasten "Der kleine Mengele" auf, makaber aber in Anbetracht des Alkoholeinflusses doch relativ witzig...
> 
> 
> Wer nicht weiß wer diese Personen waren...gidf.de
> ...



also den Chemiebaukasten find ich schon sehr witzig xD


----------



## Baits (25. Mai 2009)

Kollge zu mir:
Lust en bissl mit "Name" 3er zu machen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemeint ist nun Arena, nich die Schweinereien im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder andere Geschichte:
Naxx 25ger Raid wir haben en neuen Member.(War Stamm)
So alle lieb begrüßt etc. bis die Frage kam: Hast du TS?
Er antworte schlicht mit nein.
Darauf nochmal: Wie du hattest echt noch nie TS?
"Name": Wie TS? DIe kleinen Schweinereien am Telefon? Die hatte ich auch noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far...


----------



## Tristitia (25. Mai 2009)

Nix für ungut @TE, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher deine dritte Erzählung (Kloster/Mage) hier im Forum schonmal gelesen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT

Spieler xyz (DK aus LEIDENschaft lvl 58 ;P ): Wie werd ich am schnellsten 60???

Gilde erklärt ihm wo und wie er effektiv leveln kann. Etwas später wieder:

Spieler xyz: Wie werd ich am schnellsten 60???

Ich (schon leicht generft): du musst .setplayerlvl 60 eingeben

spieler xyz: darf man ja ne oder???

Gilde: >schweigen<

paar Sekunden später...

Spieler xyz: .setplayerlvl 60






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (25. Mai 2009)

@Vorposter:
Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leute gibs die gibs nich, aber das genau sowas von einn DK kommt verwundert mich nicht.
Retri ebenso wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (25. Mai 2009)

Tristitia schrieb:


> Nix für ungut @TE, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher deine dritte Erzählung (Kloster/Mage) hier im Forum schonmal gelesen zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja die habe ich schon mal erzählt allerdings doch auch ein Erlebniss wo man nur kopfschütteln kann und das bis heute.


----------



## darkdriver321 (25. Mai 2009)

flooha schrieb:


> der eisbrocken ist geschmolzen...



Hat etwas mit dem Valentinstagsevent zu tun. Englischen Bluepost gibts hier: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...63371&sid=1


----------



## Darkdamien (25. Mai 2009)

ich in der ini zu nem lvl 42 hunter der ohne pet gekämpft hat "willst net mal dein pet rausholen?" antwort: "was is denn ein pet?" *rofl*


----------



## EisblockError (25. Mai 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Kollge zu mir:
> Lust en bissl mit "Name" 3er zu machen?
> 
> 
> ...



Genial




Darkdamien schrieb:


> ich in der ini zu nem lvl 42 hunter der ohne pet gekämpft hat "willst net mal dein pet rausholen?" antwort: "was is denn ein pet?" *rofl*




glaub ich dir nicht.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. Mai 2009)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> ich in der ini zu nem lvl 42 hunter der ohne pet gekämpft hat "willst net mal dein pet rausholen?" antwort: "was is denn ein pet?" *rofl*



vielleicht kannte er nur den englischen Begriff nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder hat die sinnlose frage nicht verstanden warum er denn ein Haustier rausholen soll ( Kakerlake, eichhörnchen, Willy was auch immer) weil Pet ja nun mal Haustier heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (25. Mai 2009)

Ich wusste bis lv 16 nicht was Ausdauer und Agi bringen (bin Jäger) und bin voll auf Stärke gegangen. Ich habe im ernst geglaubt Bewe ist fürs Sprigen gedacht weil ich nicht gewohnt war in einem MMO zu springen.

Dann habe ich immer sehr schlau alle im /2 Aufgeklärt dass Stärke das beste ist


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Der Taure hat gepupst.


----------



## Aitaro (25. Mai 2009)

spät am abend.. 5 bekloppte ( mich mit eingeschlossen ) gildis machen sich auf den weg in eine instanz.. 4 kerle, 1 mädel.. wir alle im ts ... 

mitten in der instanz hatte das mädel einen lag .. diesen kommentierte sie im ts mit dem spruch: Ich hatte grad ein verdammt schlechten lag .. 

ok, soweit eigentlich nichts schlimmes.. BIS! ein kerl, nein nicht ich, in ein heftiges gelächter ausbrach... auf die frage hin was denn los sei: schrieb er jedem; das aus dem mund einer frau, ich hatte einen verdammt schlechten leck .. nun begriffen es die andern auch.. dann ist fast das ts zusammengefallen vor lachen ^_^ 

----

andere geschichte ^^ 

als wir das erste mal vor den 4 reitern standen kam eine ca 30minütige erklärung.. trockenübungen gemacht usw.. alles bis ins kleinste detail besprochen .. als wir dann endlich bereit waren kam auch schon der pull .. ca 5sekunden später lagen wir alle tod auf dem boden.. das man sich hinten schon direkt beim pull hinstellen sollte wurde nicht besprochen ^^ .. naja, 30min eklärung, nach 5s whipe, 10minütige lachflash von allem im ts ^_^ .. einfach göttlich ^_^


----------



## Larmina (25. Mai 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ich denke ihr kennt ja alle den Flachmann, welchen man in (Eiskrone oder Sturmgipfel, weiß net mehr genau welches^^^) bekommen kann, mit dem man sich in nen Zwerg verwandeln kann.
> Wenn ihr nun jemanden kennt, der das nette Chopper (bzw Feuerstuhl) hat setzt euch mal verwandelt drauf und klickt den buff dann weg^^, ihr werdet schon sehenw as passiert.


Da ich niemanden kenne der zu viel Gold hat: Warum sagst dus uns nicht einfach hier?


----------



## hey dude (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mich für eine Gruppenquest mit einem anderen Hexer abgesprochen, dessen Schwäche ganz klar die Deutsche Rechtschreibung war.

Ich: Ich mach mal den Fluch der Pein, ok?
anderer Hexer: gut dan mach ihc den fluch der alimente

Ansonsten gibts noch ein ganzes Archiv mit solchen Sprüchen -> wowbash.de

Edit: Peinlich, peinlich! Mein Nachposter hat einen verheerenden grammatikalischen Kollaps von mir für die Ewigkeit festgehalten^^
Ja, wer ihn findet darf drüber lachen und ihn behalten.


----------



## Drazmodaan (25. Mai 2009)

hey schrieb:


> Ich hab mich für eine Gruppenquest mit einem anderen Hexer absprechen, dessen Schwäche ganz klar die Deutsche Rechtschreibung war.
> 
> Ich: Ich mach mal den Fluch der Pein, ok?
> anderer Hexer: gut dan mach ihc den fluch der alimente
> ...





uh ich bepiss mich^^ den fluch der alimente^^ - ja wer kennt den nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




made my day, danke^^


----------



## Buck1985 (25. Mai 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ich denke ihr kennt ja alle den Flachmann, welchen man in (Eiskrone oder Sturmgipfel, weiß net mehr genau welches^^^) bekommen kann, mit dem man sich in nen Zwerg verwandeln kann.
> Wenn ihr nun jemanden kennt, der das nette Chopper (bzw Feuerstuhl) hat setzt euch mal verwandelt drauf und klickt den buff dann weg^^, ihr werdet schon sehenw as passiert.




Habs versucht da passiert garnix


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (25. Mai 2009)

Also ich fands lustig als einer aus meiner Gilde was erzählt hat das wohl bei ihm inner Schule passiert ist, und zwar muss die Konversation so ausgesehen haben: - Ich kenne nicht alle Fakten, habe nicht mitgehört oder war dabei, ich weiß auch nicht wie diese Thema zustande kam deshalb komm ich an den lustigen punkt - 

[Schüler] Wer hat sich nicht schonmal gewünscht das das R auf dem Schaltknüppel für Raketenwerfer steht?!
[Lehrerin] Also ich hab mir sowas noch nie gewünscht.
[Schüler 2] Na sie sind auch nur der Grund dafür.

Fand ich persönlich doch schon verdammt lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## OMGlooool (25. Mai 2009)

also das geilste war ja jetz nich ingame sondern im rl.
so nen kumpel von mir hat mit wow angefangen >lvl 32 pala.
er hat sich recht schnell zu nem kleinen rpler entwickelt.

folgende situation:
k.(kumpel): Hey Ich hab jetz n neuen umhang.
Ich: cool was für einen?
k:der is blau. 
k: mit nem goldenen rand.

Ich denk mir: WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF


----------



## OMGlooool (25. Mai 2009)

ach ja und geil noch der im nexus:

im ts:

"lol, hier is ja ne unsichtbare mauer!" (taure hopst am angrund auf und ab.)
Orc springt runter.

das war zu geil wir ham uns so schlappgelacht, allein dafür lohnt es sich random da rin zu gehn


----------



## Mesiahs (25. Mai 2009)

Mir ist heute erst was witziges passiert...
Ich(Retri Paladin) suchte als DD im LfG Channel nach einer Ulduar 10er Grp. 
Kurz darauf flüsterte mich ein Mage an...

Mage:Kannst du healen?
Ich: Natürlich...
Mage:Hast du gutes Healequip?
Ich: Nein,ich habe überhaupt keins.
Mage: Warum sagst du dann das du healen kannst?!
Ich: Weil ich ein Paladin bin.

Das Gespräch ging noch ein wenig weiter,bis er mich wegen Besserwisserei auf Ignore setzte.


----------



## Ali-babar (25. Mai 2009)

Während des Pre-WotLK Events, ich hing in Stormwind rum, las ich im Chat; 

Spieler: "Welche Waffe ist besser, [Tankschwert lvl 57] oder [Furyschwert lvl 56] ?"

Ich whisper: "Welches lvl hast?"

Spieler: "lvl 60"

Ich: "Dann geh doch in die Scherbenwelt, da gibts viel bessere Items."

Spieler: "Wo ist das? Scherbenwelt?"

Ich: "Welche WoW-Version hast du?"

Spieler: "Das Burning Crusade."

Ich: "Na dann gehst durch das Portal in den verwüsteten Lande, ganz unten, und levelst auf 70. In kürze wird wieder n Addon erscheinen, wo man Level 80 erreichen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Spieler: "Nee. Ich glaub ich bleib noch hier. Ist voll lustig mit den Drachen die da plötzlich erscheinen. Aber ich werd immer zu nem Zombie wenn ich ins Auktionshaus will. Das nervt!"

Ich: "Jo die scheiss Seuche ne. Wie alt bist denn, wenn ich fragen darf?"

Spieler: "ich werd 42."

...


----------



## Torfarn (25. Mai 2009)

Mich hat letztens einer gefragt ob ich mit in ne Ini will( VF), meinte ich okay. alle in dala gewesen, was macht der? fliegt erst mal zur burg, wir ihn seinen kompletten flug über zugespamt was er macht und das er nach dala zurück kommen soll und seine antwort immer nur: kommt noch wer porte, wir nur: das ist in dala da gibts kein portstein. er achja mist war voll verplant. ich dachte mir nur: okay kann ja mal passieren nach ner langen nacht oder so. er landet und portet sich nach dalaran zurück, und nun schlägt bisher alles was ich erlebt habe um längen, ich habe den coursor auf seinem portrait und es steht dort, na? richtig: Krasus Landeplatz, ich denk nur:Oh nein das kann doch nicht war sein. UND es war wahr, er fliegt richtung ulduar.

Warum es alles geschlagen hat? er war der LEADER


----------



## Dalfi (26. Mai 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> ach ja und geil noch der im nexus:
> 
> im ts:
> 
> ...



Zu Geil ab morgen nur noch Rnd in Nexus HC und vor lachen nicht in Schlaf kommen.

Haben so ähnlich nen Kumpel verarscht (er ist nicht der schnellste Denker). Er hatte einen dieser häßlichen Protogeier, weiß net mehr woher und wollte jetzt wie alle vor der Nordbank in Dala Posen damit. Kumpel und Ich die Drachen geschnappt vom Balkon Vio Zitadelle runter vor die Bank und er immer "wie macht ihr das ich will das auch und bla bla im TS. Kumpel wispert mir "pass mal auf jetzt git es was zu lachen", erzählt im TS ne Wilde Story von Landeplatz starten, rumfliegen, an den Spitzen der Dächer ausrichten und reinfliegen usw.

Dann läßt er ihn sich 5 min ausrichten und sagt ihm dann er muss jetzt nur noch doppelt auf das Flugmountsymbol rechtsklicken, dann wäre er da. Das nächste im TS waren wilde Beschimpfungen in Richtung des Attentäters und Lobpreisungen für Blizzard, das Pals eine Bubble haben. 

Ich habs nur halb verstanden, weil ich nen 10 minütigen Lachflash hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KInstinct (26. Mai 2009)

Oh aus alten Zeiten:

Suche Grp, besonders Tank;

Ich(Heal): Wie bis du geskillt?
Tank(?): Gut.

Naja... danke nichts weiter (Inv) und ab gehts...

Nachdem wir an der 2. Mobgrp wieder(!!!) gewipt sind, habe ich um eine Pause gebeten. Die Skills konnte man noch nicht angucken. Wie gesagt, ne Zeit her, aber Asenal gabs schon. 

Ich in das Arsenal geguckt... naja... mein Motte "100% Talentfrei!"
Ich: Ähm, Talente vergessen?
Tank: Hä? Habe ich nie gebraucht...

KA wie der 60 geworden ist.


----------



## KInstinct (26. Mai 2009)

Noch einer was Mages mögen:

/e (man selber) wirft 5 Silber in %t (Mage im target haben) und wartet bis das Food kommt!

Kommt bei mir im Chat immer gut an.


----------



## hey dude (26. Mai 2009)

Torfarn schrieb:


> Mich hat letztens einer gefragt ob ich mit in ne Ini will( VF), meinte ich okay. alle in dala gewesen, was macht der? fliegt erst mal zur burg, wir ihn seinen kompletten flug über zugespamt was er macht und das er nach dala zurück kommen soll und seine antwort immer nur: kommt noch wer porte, wir nur: das ist in dala da gibts kein portstein. er achja mist war voll verplant. ich dachte mir nur: okay kann ja mal passieren nach ner langen nacht oder so. er landet und portet sich nach dalaran zurück, und nun schlägt bisher alles was ich erlebt habe um längen, ich habe den coursor auf seinem portrait und es steht dort, na? richtig: Krasus Landeplatz, ich denk nur:Oh nein das kann doch nicht war sein. UND es war wahr, er fliegt richtung ulduar.
> 
> Warum es alles geschlagen hat? er war der LEADER


Hahaha, wie geil einseinselfzweiundzanzigausrufezeichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaja, viele Leute haben ein Problem damit, dass sich VF in Dalaran befindet. Da fällt mir noch ne Geschichte ein.

Ich war mit nem RL-Kumpel (mage) in VF hero. Er brauchte noch die epischen Armschienen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jeden Fall droppen die Armschienen und wir beide im Skype so "wtf-wtf-wtf-wergewinntdaswürfeln"-Feeling...
Gewonnen hat natürlich ein anderer mage mit einem unglaublich bescheuerten Namen. (irgend ein Haushaltsgerät^^)
Wir dachten so: "Nja, kann man nix machen. Verdient hat er sichs ja eigentlich auch."

Dann fragt der mage, der die Armschienen bekommen hatte, im ernst meinen Kumpel, ob er ihm ein Portal nach Dalaran machen könne!

Ich dachte ich spinne. Auf jeden Fall hat das meine beiden Tasten "G" und "Z" gerade noch rechtzeitig for einer unwürdigen Benutzung bewahrt. Also seid gewarnt vor Chars, die sich nach Haushaltsgeräten benennen und schönen Gruss vom

Dude


----------



## rofldiepofl (26. Mai 2009)

War Random naxx 25 mit nen paar gildenkollegen und haben schon bei den ersten bossen abgekackt...

Gildenchat:

Spieler x: Ich hab nen Tinnitus im Auge...

Spieler y: Du meinst im Ohr? oO

Spieler x: Ne, ich seh lauter Pfeifen...

Im TS kams zu lautem Gelächter und 20 andere Leute haben sich gewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChevesieLane (26. Mai 2009)

ich war (schon sehr lange her) mit meinen twink krieger in auberdine und hab gequestet als im channel ein jäger fragt, wo er denn pet beschwören lernen kann... jemand anders kurz erklärt und gut wars... 2 min säter wieder die selbe frage vom selben jäger, also diesmal sagt er er finde es nich...
dacht mir, einfach mal auf namen klicken um zu sehen welches lvl er hat...
er hatte lvl 41...

scheinbar kam ein anderer auf die selbe idee wie ich und hat auf seinen namen geklickt und plötzlich man im chat richtig leben so mit der frage wie er es denn ohne pet auf 41 geschafft habe^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

> fluch der alimente


Haha das war das geilste, was ich je lesen durfte. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (26. Mai 2009)

Gestern hatn Typ ne AQ40-Gruppe gegründet. Da war der ganze Run irgendwie ne Lachnummer, nicht von der Leistung her - sondern von der Ausdrucksweise her. Stellt euch vor...


...wir gehn in die Instanz rein. 24 Leute.
Als wir alle drin warn, nach fast ner dreiviertel Stunde porten, warten und suchen - sagt der Schlachtzugsleiter mit nem Makro *GUT ZUHÖREN BITTE! Alle epischen Items werden an meinen Twink gehen weil der ist der einzige Stufe 60 Charakter hier und dem bringts noch was*.

Mein Freund und ich sprechen ein, dass das so nicht geht weils einfach Styleitems gibt für die man mitgeht. Die Axt von Cthun zB. Die T2.5-Items. Die Drohnen. Umsonst will man ja auch nicht mitrennen. Einziges Statement vom Leiter *Mal schaun euch bringts sowiso nix*. Alle blauen Items gingen sowiso an ihn.


Zweiter Boss - zahlreiche Leute sind zusammen im TS, wir zwei nicht weil wir die Ini von Pre-BC in und auswendig kennen und uns lieber zu zweit in nem privaten TS unterhalten. So.
Irgendjemand hat halt im TS geplappert - auf jeden fall kommt plötzlich ein *"HALTET ENDLICH MAL EUER !"§%"$&"§$& MAUL IHR KENNT EUCH ÜBERHAUPT NICHT AUS WEGEN EUCH WHIPEN WIR WENN IHR NICHT ENDLICH EUER "$"§%&" MAUL HALTET"*

... lol.

Naja. Irgendwann warn wir tatsächlich bei den Twins - da schreibt der Leiter in den Channel *"ALLE DIE BIS ZUM PULL NICHT IM TS SIND WERDEN GEKICKT!!!! ICH WILL NICHT WEGEN EUCH WHIPEN IHR SEID SO !§"&$&"$&"*

Nun denne - ich erklär ihm per Whisper dass wir in dem Run noch nie verreckt sind und die Taktiken in und auswendig kennen. Und dass er uns nicht kicken soll, weil wir immerhin alle unsere 13 Euro im Monat zahlen und somit keiner von uns Diktator spielen braucht. Desweiteren soll er froh sein dass er die ganzen Items bekommt. Darauf schreibt er *BLABLA IS MIR EGAL WENN DU VERRECKST DANN KICK ICH DICH MIT EGAL OB DU DER EINZIGE HIEL(ja er hat tatsächlich hiel geschrieben) BIST ODER NET DAS INTERESSIERT MICH NED"*

Twins warn down, er war tot, wir warns nicht. Eigentlich hätte er sich selber kicken dürfen.
Naja - was solls - weiter gings zu Cthun. Nach 2 Fehlpulls und den damit verbundenen Whipes und nem anschließenden Try bei dem Cthun zu Boden ging kam genau das was wir erwartet hatten.
Loot auf seinen Twink. *BYE LOL*. Und das wars ^^


----------



## Trema (26. Mai 2009)

Abends beim Warsong friedhof zergen sagte mein betrunkener arenamate:

"Wenn wir gewinnen, dann haben wir gewonnen"

konnte nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (26. Mai 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> ... blabla ...
> ok, soweit eigentlich nichts schlimmes.. BIS! ein kerl, nein nicht ich, in ein heftiges gelächter ausbrach... auf die frage hin was denn los sei: schrieb er jedem; das aus dem mund einer frau, ich hatte einen verdammt schlechten leck .. nun begriffen es die andern auch.. dann ist fast das ts zusammengefallen vor lachen ^_^
> ... blabla ...



mich würd mal interessieren, ob sie auch gelacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





OMGlooool schrieb:


> ach ja und geil noch der im nexus:
> 
> im ts:
> 
> ...



darf ich dich heiraten? *kniefall*


----------



## Sethia (26. Mai 2009)

Das witzigste? Schlachtzug Tausendwinter... oder wars in der Gilde? Ich weiss es nimmer...



> Schlachtzugleiter: Alle DD bitte mal Alt+F4 drücken!
> xxx1 ist offline
> xxx2 ist offline
> xxx3 ist offline
> xxx4 ist offline



Mir passiert nie was witziges. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferok (26. Mai 2009)

war letztens mit nem freund mal wieder random naxx25 weil uns langweilig war. auf jedenfalls hat bis kel alles ganz gut geklappt. vor dem pull leiter zum jäger denk dran dein pet auf defensiv zu stellen. jäger wie defensiv wie macht man sowas. Da dachte ich mir ja schon oooo aber dann gings los. Jäger hat bis dahin kaum was im ts gesagt aber dann, zuerst wollte er wissen was den immer mit second eq gemeint ist oder warum manche als sagen hab im dual-spec das und das. freund ich schon im skype ohje was für nen ebay char. erster pull, erstes skelett kommt jäger läuft in dem raum und pullt alles. 1wipe. dann im ts ihm nochmal erklärt wie das geht immer nur einen (das hat er wohl falsch verstanden) und schickt beim zweiten pull sein pet in einen raum. ich und mein freund im skype schon fast vor lachen am boden. Vor dem dritten pull mein freund im skype wenns noch nen wipe gibt stell ich meine maulwurf maschine auf wo man sich bt porten kann (glaub war bt aber ich hoffe ihr wießt was ich meine). 3 pull wir fröhlich auf der linken seite feinde bekämpfen und plötzlich im ts ein nein nicht schon wieder. ich dreh mich um, jäger steht rechts alleine und drei räume renn auf ihn zu, mein feund setz die maulwurf maschine.  es wird ausgewipet und plötzlich im ts so zehn leute he ich steh in bt was soll der scheiß und kein hexer dabei. ich hab mich so verpißt vor lachen!!! zum schluss haben wir dem jäger gesagt er soll sich in die mitte stellen und zuschauen und wenn kel kommt soll er an den eingang stehen und auch zuschauen. haben dann kel ohne den jäger im 1try gelegt aber die halbe stunde davor hab ich gelacht wie schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Chelrid (26. Mai 2009)

Batrion schrieb:


> War das nicht am anfang zu WotLK?


das war soweit ich weiß vor Woltk bei dem Geißelevent


----------



## Sethia (26. Mai 2009)

Ferok schrieb:


> zum schluss haben wir dem jäger gesagt er soll sich in die mitte stellen und zuschauen und wenn kel kommt soll er an den eingang stehen und auch zuschauen. haben dann kel ohne den jäger im 1try gelegt aber die halbe stunde davor hab ich gelacht wie schon lange nicht mehr.


Wow, da habt ihr aber Grösse bewiesen... ich kenne keine Gruppe in der der Jäger nicht geflogen wäre.


----------



## Anburak-G (26. Mai 2009)

Genialste für mich war immer noch'n RL Kumpel, dessen Schurke mit Lvl 42 noch keine Gifte kannt, weil er des /salutieren nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat...

Zieh ihn heute noch gern deswegen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (26. Mai 2009)

Vor einigen Monaten im Handelschannel gelesen, war scheinbar ein WoW-Neuling.

Globaler Handelschannel: [Player1]: An welchem Platz von meinem Körper soll ich mir meinen Zauberstab stecken? Der passt da nirgendwo rein!!! Hab schon alle Stellen versucht!!
Globaler Handelschannel: [Player2]: Lol
Globaler Handelschannel: [Player3]: rofl
Globaler Handelschannel: [Player4]: ahahahaha lolölölölöl
Globaler Handelschannel: [Player5]: In den Arsch lol
Globaler Handelschannel: [Player6]: omg
usw.
Da gings ne halbe Std. ab im /2


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (26. Mai 2009)

Mir fällt grade noch ne lustige Geschichte ein, damals im Ventrilo gings auf jedenfall um die Söhne Hodirs, und dann meint eine Frau:

[Frau] Ach die Söhne hodirs hab ich noch net auf wohlwollend.
[Mann 1] Du, das heisst Söhne des Hodens.
[Mann 2] Ach lass sie halt, die nimmt Hoden halt nicht gern in den Mund.

Wir sind alle fast gestorben vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## gaszwerg (26. Mai 2009)

Ferok schrieb:


> vor dem pull leiter zum jäger denk dran dein pet auf defensiv zu stellen. jäger wie defensiv wie macht man sowas.



Immer auf die Jäger (nein, ich spiele selber keinen).
Aber genau so hab ichs auch schon erlebt.
Der Raidleiter sagt vor Kel: "So, alle fertig? Dann ab in den Kreis. Und der Hunter stellt bitte sein Pet auf defensiv! Die Melees kümmern sich um die Fleischklopse, die Fernkämpfer um die Skelette und die Banshees."
Hat er dann auch gemacht. Nur ist zwischen defensiv und passiv ein klitzekleiner Unterschied. Jäger schiesst also auf das erste Gerippe das sich in unsere Richtung in bewegung setzt, sein Pet zischt los und pullt den ganzen Trash. Hätte der Raidleiter passiv gesagt wär nix passiert.


----------



## Gaiwain (26. Mai 2009)

^^ - manche Raidleiter bekommen erstmal einen Schock - wenn ich mein Pet auf die Klöpse schicke und ich dann die Skellete abschiess ...


----------



## Ferok (26. Mai 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Wow, da habt ihr aber Grösse bewiesen... ich kenne keine Gruppe in der der Jäger nicht geflogen wäre.



also ich für meinen teil und auch für die meisten leute mit denen ich zocke ist das selbstverständlich. hab erst kurz vor woltk angefangen und war auch über jede hilfe anleitung etc dankbar. und so machen wir es auch. wenn wir mal ini hero geh oder naxx10-25 fehlen meisten ein paar wo wir dann randoms mitnehemn und da nehmen wir fast alles mit solange sie umgangsformen haben. nur ulduar da schauen wir schonmal im arsenal nach.


----------



## Kelthelas (26. Mai 2009)

Ferok schrieb:


> war letztens mit nem freund mal wieder random naxx25 weil uns langweilig war. auf jedenfalls hat bis kel alles ganz gut geklappt. vor dem pull leiter zum jäger denk dran dein pet auf defensiv zu stellen. jäger wie defensiv wie macht man sowas. Da dachte ich mir ja schon oooo aber dann gings los. Jäger hat bis dahin kaum was im ts gesagt aber dann, zuerst wollte er wissen was den immer mit second eq gemeint ist oder warum manche als sagen hab im dual-spec das und das. freund ich schon im skype ohje was für nen ebay char. erster pull, erstes skelett kommt jäger läuft in dem raum und pullt alles. 1wipe. dann im ts ihm nochmal erklärt wie das geht immer nur einen (das hat er wohl falsch verstanden) und schickt beim zweiten pull sein pet in einen raum. ich und mein freund im skype schon fast vor lachen am boden. Vor dem dritten pull mein freund im skype wenns noch nen wipe gibt stell ich meine maulwurf maschine auf wo man sich bt porten kann (glaub war bt aber ich hoffe ihr wießt was ich meine). 3 pull wir fröhlich auf der linken seite feinde bekämpfen und plötzlich im ts ein nein nicht schon wieder. ich dreh mich um, jäger steht rechts alleine und drei räume renn auf ihn zu, mein feund setz die maulwurf maschine.  es wird ausgewipet und plötzlich im ts so zehn leute he ich steh in bt was soll der scheiß und kein hexer dabei. ich hab mich so verpißt vor lachen!!! zum schluss haben wir dem jäger gesagt er soll sich in die mitte stellen und zuschauen und wenn kel kommt soll er an den eingang stehen und auch zuschauen. haben dann kel ohne den jäger im 1try gelegt aber die halbe stunde davor hab ich gelacht wie schon lange nicht mehr.



Bei Gruul war bei uns mal ein warri der mit tankequip DD gemacht hat und sage und schreibe 300 DPS gefahren. Naja bei Gruul sagte der Leader im TS zu ihm: So *Name* da kommen adds zum Eingang die machst du. Naja das fiese war dann als wir whipten der leader den typen kickte und sagte: Du hast adds durchgelassen. Eigentlich ziemlich assi^^.


----------



## xxAzrailxx (26. Mai 2009)

Also das witzigste was mir passiert ist war folgendes:

ich damals mein Priest gelevelt und ein rl kumpel hat nen krieger gespielt!
Wir waren zusammen im Arathihochland bei den Ogern questen! Ich sagte ihm er soll
nur schauen dass er aggro behält und ich als Shadow die downkloppe!
Er wusste leider nicht wie aggro aufzubauen war, hab ihm also n Schnellkurs über Aggro
halten gegeben (mein main ist Warri), wie das mit "spotten" usw. funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das geilste war als er danach immer noch kein Aggro halten konnte und sich im ts aufregte
dass Spotten nichts bringen würde!

Erst als ich in den Chat geschaut habe und ein paar Zeilen mit
"*** *** spuckt Kriegstreiber der Trümmergratoger an!"
brach ich in Gelächter aus worauf er so sauer war!

Der Arme hatte spotten als spucken verstanden und sich brav ein macro dafür geschrieben!
Ich muss heute noch lachen wenn ich an diesen Moment denke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (26. Mai 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Vor einigen Monaten im Handelschannel gelesen, war scheinbar ein WoW-Neuling.
> 
> Globaler Handelschannel: [Player1]: An welchem Platz von meinem Körper soll ich mir meinen Zauberstab stecken? Der passt da nirgendwo rein!!! Hab schon alle Stellen versucht!!
> Globaler Handelschannel: [Player2]: Lol
> ...


Ich kann nich mehr xD Puahhahaha

Ewigkeiten hab ich damals als kleiner Hexer daran rumgeknobelt, was das mit dem Zauberstab auf sich hat. Ich hab immer versucht, den in den Slot für Waffen zu ziehen. Als ichs dann endlich verstanden hatte, habe ich mindestens 5 Level gebraucht, bis ich den Skill "Schiessen" in meinem Zauberbuch entdeckt hatte^^
Was waren das doch für schöne Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crozz (26. Mai 2009)

Einmal in Unserer Gilde, (das is wirklich kein Scherz) 


[Player 1]: Wo ist das Lexicon der Macht??????
[Player 2]: Alt + F4

Player 1 ist offline


----------



## Howjin15 (26. Mai 2009)

The schrieb:


> Naja kurz mal offtopic: Es war in der Instanz beim Sonnenbrunnen Plateau das dort ein Gegner in Eis war und dann die Meldung kamm der eisbrocken ist geschmolzen und es irgendwie passiert ist das diese Meldung ausserhalb der ini kamm und das alle paar sekunden.




FALSCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ging um den Event boss in sklaven....wenn da der Eisbrocken geschmolzen ist kahm eben die nachricht...tja durch nen schönen bug is das durchschnittlich 100x in der Minute gespamt.... 1 woche oder so lang -.-


----------



## Mikolomeus (26. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> FALSCH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign


----------



## Howjin15 (26. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> /sign




danke ;D
Naja ich bin halt leseratte und WoW suchti <.< das bereu ich jetzt -.-


----------



## Dabow (26. Mai 2009)

flooha schrieb:


> der eisbrocken ist geschmolzen...



Ohja, dass war wirklich ne super Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ich damals ein Ticket aufgemacht habe : Wussten Sie schon, der Eisbrocken ist geschmolzen !

Hab ich nen 24 h Bann wegen  : Ausnutzen des Ticketsystems bekommen  ! Danke Herr Blizzard


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. Mai 2009)

Ich zieh ne kleine grp durch inni und der dudu von hinten flamet mich die ganze zeit dass ich keine aggro halten kann, weil ich immer soviel zieh und er dann seinen aoe reinhaut, was uns allen ja SO viel bringt^^  omfg^^
das beste war aber immernoch, zwar im trade, aber war geil:
Lfm Bug Upgrade
(er meinte Burg Utgarde xDD)


----------



## Plaigor (26. Mai 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> ach ja und geil noch der im nexus:
> 
> im ts:
> 
> ...




zu geil echt und selten so einen geilen und lustigen tread mehr gelesen echt geil


aber btt 
Ich erinnere mich noch an meinen kleinen 43 hexenmeister der zf war und beim treppenevent schrieb mein mana ist leer und dann zurückkam use aderlass und der kleine hexxer antwortete das hab ich nicht da sterb ich immer ^^


----------



## Forderz (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N: Ich
S und X: 2 Kumpels von mir.

Zu meiner Verteidigung: Es war schon spät und ich war bereits 2 Tage wach (LAN)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In der Situation damals wars 'en Brüller.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (26. Mai 2009)

Ich fass es kurz:

Damals auf dem Server Ulduar:

[Allgemein] [Player 1]: Wo finde ich die Todesmine?
[Allgemein] [Player 2]: Mach mal das Fenster auf!
[Allgemein] [Player 1]: Hab ich gemacht, was soll ich jetzt machen?
[Allgemein] [Player 3]: Drücke alt+F4, dann machst du Fenster zu und du bist lvl 80.
Player 1 ist offline.
[Allgemein] [Player 4]: rofl
Player 1 ist online.
[Allgemein] [Player 1]: Und bin ich lvl 80?
[Allgemein] [Player 4]: Nein, dazu musst du WoW deinstallieren udn neu aufspielen, dann hast du 2 lvl 80er!
[Allgemein] [Player 1]: Wenn das nicht funktioniert...
Player 1 ist offline.
[Allgemein] [Player 4]: ... dann habe ich dich verarscht xD
[Allgemein] [Player 5]: Er ist off
[Allgemein] [Player 6] omg ist er blöd...

Wie es weiterging könnt ihr Euch ja denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (26. Mai 2009)

im /2 channel: "retri mit skill sucht arenamate."

=/


----------



## Lykis (26. Mai 2009)

aufm ZdC einfach /join sng        hat ma eigentlich rund um die uhr was zum lachen


----------



## lordtheseiko (26. Mai 2009)

> Wow, da habt ihr aber Grösse bewiesen... ich kenne keine Gruppe in der der Jäger nicht geflogen wäre.



Ja leider^^ ich hab auch nen Jäger, in maggi (kp wieso mein pet aggro war) pukllt mein pet und einige pro gamer wipen und flamen wie die wilden. raidleiter muckt mich an, ich wusste nich wieso xP, dann 2. try wieder evrrecken welche wegen aggro pet. ich wurd gekickt ohne 1 wort gesagt zu bekommen. im nachinein klärte mich der tank dann auf^^


----------



## The Future (26. Mai 2009)

Achja noch so eine lustige geschichte die mir gerade ein fällt die meinem Freund passiert ist.


Freund zum Paladin: hallo willst du die ini xyz mit und auf was bist du geskillt.


Paladin: Auf garnichts so habe ich keine nachteile.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Auch meinem Freund passiert:

Er fragte seinen freund warum er kein pet als Jäger hatt und dieser meinte nur:

Ja so kann mir niemand sagen ich soll auf Beastmaster skillen.


----------



## DarkØm3n (26. Mai 2009)

Sehr, sehrrr schöne Geschichten dabei! Denn kram ich mal meine alten Geschehnisse aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

------

[2.Handel] [71 Krieger]: kann mir jemand sagen wir man tank skillt

------

Ich gehe in einer Random-Gruppe mit Naxx-Hero, kommen ganz gut voran etc.
Wipe an Thaddius ...wir hatten eben leider doch 2-3 'Naxx war eine Instanz, oder?'-Leute dabei.
Wir laufen alle wieder vom Friedhof los ...gehen reppen, wie immer nach wipes...was kommt denn? Einer unserer 'unerfahrenen' dokumentiert den Satz, an den 24 weitere Mitstreiter heute noch immer denken:
A: 'können wir jez plz kel?' - was für ein gelächter im TS
B: 'Wie du warst noch NIE Naxxramas?'
A: 'Neeeh, aber kel kann ich inn und außwendig'

------

Ein weiterer Raid, ebenfalls Naxx-Hero.
Nach fast jedem Boss muss eine Person auf das stille Örtchen ...ständig drängeln einige 'Ich muss mal nuked den Boss endlich'
Wir haben uns wacker geschlagen und standen irgendwann vor Kel'Thuazd...wir hochkonzentriert, kurz vor dem pull...kommt von einer Person der femininen Seite folgendes Kommentar:
'das ist wenn man nur mit Kerlen spielt - die Frauen würden zusammen pullern gehen'
Wir haben uns nicht mehr einbekommen, fast 5 Minuten musten wir warten bis endlich wieder Ruhe war im TS. Der Moment war einfach göttlich.

------

Handelschannel:
ist der eingang für hyjyal in IF ? beim boss ?

------

Wir sind HdB-Normal. Ich als Heiler. Alle waren level 80, kamen nichtmal hinter ersten Boss...die Heilung stimmt, der Tank war frisch 80 aber heilbar, er wusste scheinbar aber nicht wie man gut tankt, aber hat grade so geklappt.
Naja, wir erst einmal bei den ersten Trash Mobs, und sehe wie KEIN Schaden auf den Mob geht. Hatten 3 Melee's, Dk, Retri und Fury. Im Schaden war alle bei 250-500 DPS. Ich dachte nur 'das wird noch was'. Noch beim ersten Boss fast noch weniger Schaden. Folge: Ich ging oom, Tank down und? Richtig! Wipe. Nach 4 Anläufen hab ich gesagt, danke ohne mich. Der Tank hatte auch keine Lust mehr, so löste sich die Gruppe auf.
Wenige Minuten später flüstert mich der Fury (der schlechteste mit 250 DPS) an, und sagt folgendes:
'wenn du willst konzentrier ich mich nur mehr auf dmg und mach nich rüssi und so down' - Ich dachte mir nur, WTF?


Das waren einige Geschichten, die ich miterleben durfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Whitechapel (26. Mai 2009)

Ich musste letztens zur Kinderwoche derbe feiern.

und dazu lass ich mal den Screenshot für sich sprechen..


----------



## hey dude (26. Mai 2009)

DarkØm3n schrieb:


> Wenige Minuten später flüstert mich der Fury (der schlechteste mit 250 DPS) an, und sagt folgendes:
> 'wenn du willst konzentrier ich mich nur mehr auf dmg und mach nich rüssi und so down' - Ich dachte mir nur, WTF?


Wtf? Ich hab ernsthaft Angst bekommen, als ich das gelesen hab o.O

Mein Beileid Kumpel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (26. Mai 2009)

Hier ich hab ma noch nen Screenshot rausgekramt.. 
war gestern erst.. keine Ahnung ob ichs lustig oder traurig finden sollte =P

Achso und sry für namecalling aber laut gm wurde eh was unternommen und ohne den namen würdes keinen sinn machen..


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (26. Mai 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Hier ich hab ma noch nen Screenshot rausgekramt..
> war gestern erst.. keine Ahnung ob ichs lustig oder traurig finden sollte =P
> 
> Achso und sry für namecalling aber laut gm wurde eh was unternommen und ohne den namen würdes keinen sinn machen..



HERRLICH!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Côco (26. Mai 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Hier ich hab ma noch nen Screenshot rausgekramt..
> war gestern erst.. keine Ahnung ob ichs lustig oder traurig finden sollte =P
> 
> Achso und sry für namecalling aber laut gm wurde eh was unternommen und ohne den namen würdes keinen sinn machen..




ach du heilige....... oO


----------



## Musel (26. Mai 2009)

Was immer wieder lustig ist gerade im Tal BG wo es viele der leatcher (oder wie die auch immer heissen mögen) gibt.
/sf man Schaut mal viele hier afk rumgammeln, einfach /afk Info eingeben ist doch nicht war und wir asten uns hier ein ab
Also alles vor und hinter /afk info bleibt euren Einfallsreichtum überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es sind so 5-10 xyz hat das schlachtfeld verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------------------------------------------
Naxx 25 mussten wir nen Pala erklären wie man würfelt weil PM an war... *donk*


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Mai 2009)

DarkØm3n schrieb:


> [2.Handel] [71 Krieger]: kann mir jemand sagen wir man tank skillt




Wie schlimm ey -.- Du bist wahrscheinlich so einer der Anfänger anflamet. Vielleicht war das ja sein erster Charakter und er war die ganze zeit auf dd geskillt für das leveln? Boah ey


----------



## Spectrales (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sooo bescheuert, dass es wieder lustig ist..


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha, Niveaulos aber es ist so blöd das ich wieder extrem lachen muss XD


----------



## Kamar (27. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Da ich niemanden kenne der zu viel Gold hat: Warum sagst dus uns nicht einfach hier?



Ich klär ma auf ^^
Ich persönlich finde es nicht sehr lustig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Glaube hier sollte man es besser sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (27. Mai 2009)

Hier ich hab ma noch nen Screenshot rausgekramt..
war gestern erst.. keine Ahnung ob ichs lustig oder traurig finden sollte =P

Achso und sry für namecalling aber laut gm wurde eh was unternommen und ohne den namen würdes keinen sinn machen.. 

Entweder der typ macht einen ziemlich geschmacklosen witz oder du bist ziemlich unsensibel weil du es in einen thread der Lustige Nachrichten heißt postest.


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (27. Mai 2009)

rofldiepofl schrieb:


> War Random naxx 25 mit nen paar gildenkollegen und haben schon bei den ersten bossen abgekackt...
> 
> Gildenchat:
> 
> ...



epic quote xD den merk ich mir


----------



## DarkØm3n (27. Mai 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wie schlimm ey -.- Du bist wahrscheinlich so einer der Anfänger anflamet. Vielleicht war das ja sein erster Charakter und er war die ganze zeit auf dd geskillt für das leveln? Boah ey



Ich flame Anfänger? Nein, sicher nicht. Stell keine falschen Behauptungen auf. Als ich es wieder gesehen habe, musste ich schmunzeln und dachte mir, es passt zu diesem Thread.


----------



## Rathloriel (27. Mai 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Hier ich hab ma noch nen Screenshot rausgekramt..
> war gestern erst.. keine Ahnung ob ichs lustig oder traurig finden sollte =P
> 
> Achso und sry für namecalling aber laut gm wurde eh was unternommen und ohne den namen würdes keinen sinn machen..



Oh Mann ...


----------



## leckaeis (28. Mai 2009)

Die lustigste Nachricht die ich in WoW jemals gehört habe, hm ....

"Ihr Ticket wird in Kürze bearbeitet."


Immer wieder witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexenshadow (5. Juni 2009)

Ist mir grade passiert,

Ich bin mit meinem Hunter(Level 9) unterwegs, da schreibt mich ein Pala (Level 10) an und fragt ob ich mit Ragefire will(Flammenschlund). Ich stimmme zu, werde geinvt und los gehts. Als drinne bin werd ich gekickt und der pala schreibt mich an mit:Sorry, aber bist zu low.(Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert) dann schaute ich mal kurz im recount(Ja^^ich hatte es zufällig an)und sehe das ich mehr dps gefahren habe als der. Naja also er landede zumindest bei mir auf igno und ich ging questen.


----------



## Esda (5. Juni 2009)

sry für OffTopic, aber:


Blackdiablo1337 schrieb:


> epic quote xD den merk ich mir



lies dir mal german-bash.de durch, ich glaub, du wirst da Spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (5. Juni 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> lies dir mal german-bash.de durch, ich glaub, du wirst da Spaß haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


abgesehen das der spruch ziemlich sicher bei GBO ist heist die seite glaub german-bash.org


----------



## Esda (5. Juni 2009)

ja, tut sie. 

*inGrundundBodenschäm*

zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (6. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte mal im Handelschan in Eisenschmiede folgenden Satz eines DK der so hiess wie seine Klasse nur mit den `´ über den Buchstaben:

"Suche Bückstück das mir Kippen holt und zwar sofort" (oder so ähnlich ^^... schon ein bissi her)

Meine Antwort:

"Suche Todesritter mit einfallsreichem Namen"

Btw - ich hab auch den running Gag mit der Quest "Hodirs Horn blasen"

Ich sag dann immer im Gildenchan: So Leute, dann geh ich mal wieder Hodirs "Horn" blasen...


----------



## bruskass (6. Juni 2009)

Wo ich mich immer wegkicke wenn ich an alte zeiten denke..


ich : hi @ player 4 uhr morgens

er  : bye bin off

ich : n8 player

er: lol n8? me nun afk idlen und xbox online zocken!!:>:>:>


----------



## Sefian (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das war in nem naxx raid ich. ich konnte das bis heute noch nicht übersetzen....


----------



## bruskass (6. Juni 2009)

Das was du gepostet hast kann man nich lesen^^

also von der größe her


----------



## Sin'dorei (6. Juni 2009)

Neulich war mal wieder akuter Bedarf an Tanks, also hab ich umgeloggt. Destination: Kral der Klingehauer. Alles lief soweit ganz gut. Alle Gruppenmitglieder wurden geportet. Als alle da waren, schau ich mir das Equip des Jägers der Gruppe an - eigentlich nur weil er eine toll leuchtende Waffe hatte. Was mir dabei auffällt ist: er hat außer den Waffen nur das Giftzahnset aus der HdW an...kein Gürtel, keine Armschienen und keinen Helm. Ich dachte mir...naja er ist vom Lvl her sowieso im höheren Bereich für die Ini...also klappt schon^^. In der Ini angekommen, bemerke ich, dass er - meiner Ansicht nach - ausversehen Knurren seines Pets angelassen. Als ich ihn freudlich bitte, es auszustellen, meint er, er stelle es auf keinen Fall aus. Den Ton fand ich dann nicht mehr wrklich passend. Ich sagte, dann solle er doch alleine Questen gehen, denn in der Ini klaut das Pet dem Tank nur dauernd die Aggro. Er sagte: "kk" und verlies die Gruppe. Alles in Allem wars dann noch ein sehr erfolgreicher Inirun zu viert^^. Aber wunderlich fand ich den Jäger schon.


Dann war ich mal mit meinem Heiler im Kloster-Bibli. Der Tank war schon lvl 40 oder so. Alles schön und gut. Das einzige Problem war, dass ich städig heilaggro hatte und deshalb fast mehrmals umgekipt wäre. Als ich dann den Tank darauf aufmerksam gemacht hab, kam nur: "Ja ich kann immer nur einen Mob tanken. Mehrere ist zu schwer." -.-
Naja sind dann noch irgendwie bis zum Ende gekommen....mit viel Schweiß und Tränen meinerseits^^

Aber das Ende vom Lied war, dass jetzt sowohl mein Heiler, als auch Besagter Tank auf 80 sind. Wobei ich gaube, dass der Krieger jetzt nen DD ist. XD


Und einmal sehr skurril, war ich auch auf den Weg in ne ini...da komt irgendwie nen 6. Mann in den Gruppenchat (mit eingerückter Schrift) und flamet uns zu. Ich glaub das war irgendwie bug-using oder so. Ähnlich wie bei "Spectrales" Typ der sich selfowned hat...von wegen gerne kaka essen.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juni 2009)

Sefian schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> das war in nem naxx raid ich. ich konnte das bis heute noch nicht übersetzen....


Dafür brauch man ja eine Lupe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sefian (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry hier nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilaya (6. Juni 2009)

hatte mal in der gilde (bin alli) die Orc sprache imitiert, einfach "[Orcisch]: kal kir udh ghg der dfsa" rein geschrieben, da fragt mich mein Gildenkumpel "wus? wie machste das?" ich dann nur "einfach ALT F4 drücken dann schreibste in in Hordensprache" kurz darauf:  <Name> ist offline und das bei gleich 3 gildis ^^ das beste war aber (was ich nicht wuste) das mein Kumpel mitten im Bosskampf im BT war ^^ zum glück für die grp war er nur der 2. tank ^^


----------



## Massìv (6. Juni 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> im /2 channel: "retri mit skill sucht arenamate."
> 
> =/


Made my Day XD


----------



## heldentod (6. Juni 2009)

server nerathor pvp

allgemein chat heulender fjord

71er zwerg-krieger: suche leute zum questen
irgendwer: welche quests
71er zwerg-krieger: bist du horde oder ally


...

-.-


----------



## Sumeira (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter pls ^^

Hab leider keine tolle Story ^^


----------



## Daxwood (6. Juni 2009)

> [Allgemein] [Player 1]: Wo finde ich die Todesmine?
> [Allgemein] [Player 2]: Mach mal das Fenster auf!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mormakil (6. Juni 2009)

Durin-Baelgun schrieb:


> kicken schreibt sich mit "ck"
> ... und Satzzeichen vereinfachen das Lesen.




sag wann hast du die Überzeugung gewonnen, das Hinweise auf fehlerhafte Orthographie irgendetwas bei Leuten bewirken die Wow spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (6. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal bitte nichts ausgedachtet dazu erfinden oder schreiben was man von einem bekannten der einen kannte, der einen kannte, dessen einer kannte einen. schreiben.[...]






Tilaya schrieb:


> hatte mal in der gilde (bin alli) die Orc sprache imitiert, einfach "[Orcisch]: kal kir udh ghg der dfsa" rein geschrieben, da fragt mich mein Gildenkumpel "wus? wie machste das?" ich dann nur "einfach ALT F4 drücken dann schreibste in in Hordensprache" kurz darauf:  <Name> ist offline und das bei gleich 3 gildis ^^ das beste war aber (was ich nicht wuste) das mein Kumpel mitten im Bosskampf im BT war ^^ zum glück für die grp war er nur der 2. tank ^^



Tut mir Leid aber das kommt mir dann doch ein bisschen zu bekannt vor...


----------



## Maghar (6. Juni 2009)

Is vor einiger zeit meiner freundin passiert... als sie mir das gezeigt hat hab ich mir vor lachen fasst eingepisst:

Spieler 1 – A

Spieler 2 – B

Ich – X

A: Lfm Gnome Priest, nur Holy

B: Bin ein Gnome Priest

A: Du nap, ich meinte einen Priest für Gnome

B: Willst du heiraten oder was ?

A: Du nimmst mich nicht Ernst

B: Ich nehm Ernst sogar von hinten

A: Mir reichts – ich mach dich auf ignore

B: War doch nur Spaß …

An dieser Stelle dachte ich – gut, B ist langweilig, beschäftigen wir ihn mal:

Folgender Dialog entstand im whisper zwischen mir und B

X: Du suchst sicher jemanden, den du ärgern kannst

B: hmh?

B: Ich will niemanden ärgern

B: der ärgert doch mich

X: Ach komm, wieso spielst du nicht einfach anstatt seltsame dinge in den Chat zu
schreiben, der arme A sucht doch nur einen Priest für gnome und kann auf solche
kommentare verzichten

B: Der arme A ist eine Pissnelke

X: Ts, ts – wie redest du denn, du 90% mit H2O gefüllter weicher Sack mit
Kalziumfragmenten darin ?

B: Bitte was ?

X: Ich meinte nur dass deine narrativen Fähigkeiten denen entsprechen, die du
aufweisen würdest, wärst du der, der du bist ?

B: willst du mich jetzt verarschen ?

X: Ich habe nicht vor jetzt irgendetwas zu rektalisieren…

B: Bist du blöd oder was ?

B: Verschissener Idiot

B: deine Mudda ist ne Hure !

X: Und deine beiden genetischen Vorfahren sind vermutlich Homo sapiens sapiens,
deren Aussehen durchaus allen Kriterien des goldenen Schnitts entsprechen und die
die Vigilanz eines Promovenden aufweisen

B: Du kennst meine Vorfahren gar nicht !

B: Meine Oma haut dich platt

B: Und ich kill dich, ich corpse dich camp , du scheiß Häufschen Elend !!!!!111

X: Werter B, wieso beleidigst du mich ?

B: ich beleidige dich nicht, du tust das doch !

X: Mitnichten, Ich stelle nur gerade fest, dass deine Gedankengänge inkohärent sind…

X: Und dass du ein laut Darwin vom Affen abstammender, behaarter, schwitzender
Zweibeiner bist – und vermutlich auch noch heterosexuell

B: hey du behinderter Vollspasst, nenn mich nicht Hetero ! Du bist hetero, du
schwule Sau !

B: Mir reichts

X: Schade dass du mich nicht verstehst…

B: Ich versteh dich, aber ich lass mich nicht weiter beleidigen !!

B: Ticket ist raus

B: Hah – Viel Spaß mit dem GM !!!

B ignoriert Sie

Das witzigste kommt aber noch – 2 Stunden später

GM: Hallo X, hier ist Gamemaster XXX, ich muss dich leider darüber informieren, dass
sich ein anderer Spieler über Dich beschwert hat

X: Ich weiß

X: Er war der Meinung, dass es eine Beleidigung ist, wenn ich ihm sage, dass er ein
heterosexueller Mensch ist, der kluge und hübsche Eltern hat

GM: Er schreibt etwas anderes …

X: Kannst du mein Chatlog von 21:15 bis 21:30 lesen ?

GM: B hat es in das Ticket kopiert.

2min Pause

GM: Entschuldige bitte die Pause, X. Ich musste das jemand anderen lesen lassen …

GM: Höchst interessante Ausdrucksweise

GM: Du wirst nicht verwarnt

X: Ihr habt ja auch keinen Grund dafür

GM: Aber ich möchte dich bitten dich anderen Spielern gegenüber in einer Sprache
auszudrücken, die diese nicht missverstehen können

X: Zum beispiel ?

GM: Versuche es einmal mit „Hallo B, herzlich willkommen in der Welt von Warcraft“ –
aber machs besser erst in 72 Stunden, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine

X: Ich verstehe – vielen Dank

GM: Nichts zu danken, X – ich musste so lachen, dass ich meinen Kaffee auf meine
Tastatur gespuckt habe

GM: Kann ich sonst noch etwas für Dich tun ?

X: Nein Danke, und ein Tipp: Sag deinem Chef nichts von dem Kaffee … die Tastatur
geht nur bei Alkohol kaputt.

GM: Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Abend in der Welt von Warcraft. Falls du
einen Gnomingeneur siehst, der Tastaturen säubern kann, schick mir seinen Namen per
Ticket… 


PS: sorry wegen der länge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Werden bestimmt schon alle von uns im SNG gelesen haben:


"G"eiler für xy gesucht

Toll das G und H so dicht beisammen liegen^^


Gruß Durag


----------



## pnxdome (6. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> Naja kurz mal offtopic: Es war in der Instanz beim Sonnenbrunnen Plateau  das dort ein Gegner in Eis war und dann die Meldung kamm der eisbrocken ist geschmolzen und es irgendwie passiert ist das diese Meldung ausserhalb der ini kamm und das alle paar sekunden.


//OT
Oo

Welcher Boss soll denn da in "Eis" gewesen sein?

Ich dachte das war ein Bug vom Sonnenwend-Fest-Event?

( Ihr wisst schon -> Ahune oder wie der Kerl hies in Sklaven-Unterkünften)

Zum Topic:

"Wo kann ich Äxte lernen ?!?!?!!!!11"  ( Er war Warlock, *lol*)

Achja und:

"lol Anub'rhekan hat ja'n Enrage?!?!" ( Ausm Naxx-Allgemein-Chan. )


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Juni 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> im /2 channel: "retri mit skill sucht arenamate."
> 
> =/



Sorry den versteh ich nicht :S
Klär mich auf!


----------



## Massìv (6. Juni 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Sorry den versteh ich nicht :S
> Klär mich auf!


Das ist doch GÖTTLICH :X


----------



## Poserritter (6. Juni 2009)

haha, das lange Ding über mir mit dem GM.. gut, dass ich keinen Kaffee in der Hand hatte.
Aso, witzig finde ich, dass folgende Spässe immer noch gehen:

fragt jemanden, ob er dieses Rätsel lösen kann:


./afk und /gquit saßen auf dem Baum. /afk sprang runter. Wer sitzt noch oben?

oder das Makro fürs BG:

/me hat Dich afk gemeldet. Bitte gib /afk ein, um diesen Status wieder zu verlassen.

Alt aber gut.


----------



## Mr.Mojo (6. Juni 2009)

Bei mir neulich im handelschannel


Chucknorris(komisch geschrieben und mit '): kann mich wer flammenschlund ziehen?

Spieler xx: wer chucknorris heist kann sich selber durch flammenschlund ziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



So far

P.S.: hab nicht den genauen namen von dem spieler geschrieben. Ist das trotzdem namecalling?


----------



## hey dude (6. Juni 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> Is vor einiger zeit meiner freundin passiert... als sie mir das gezeigt hat hab ich mir vor lachen fasst eingepisst:
> 
> Spieler 1 – A
> 
> ...


xD wie geil! Da sieht man mal wieder, was man durch Eloquenz und die passende Wortwahl alles erreichen kann. Meinen Glückwunsch^^


----------



## Phemolas (6. Juni 2009)

Mir ist letzens auch noch etwas passiert das mich vor lachen fast vom Stuhl gehauen hätte.

Folgende Situation:
Ich stehe mit meinem Paladin in Dalaran und baue gerade eine 10ner Emalon Grp zusammen.
Wie üblich suche ich im 1ser Channel auch nach leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *nicht hauen dafür*
Da wispert mich ein Krieger an und flamed mich.

Krieger: Ey du Spacken was was willste Emalon mit Random Gimbs Stundenlang Wipen?
Ich: Ne mache das jede Woche und schaue mir die Leute an und das klappt immer.
Krieger: Labber nicht son Scheiß auf diesem Server gibts ehh nur voll die Idioten ich habe mit meinem Main Full T8 und hier sind nur Gimbs.
Ich: Warum biste dann auf diesen Server gewechselt?
Krieger: Jo dachte hier wäre es besser.
Ich: OMG dann leave doch einfach auf deinen Heimatserver.
Krieger: .........

Mittlerweile hatte sich die Gruppe für Emalon gefüllt und ich wurde vor die Instanz geportet.
1 Platz war noch frei für einen DD.

Ich gehen wir schonmal rein und hauen den Trash ich gucke derweil nach einen DD.


erster Trash liegt wir stehen vor Emalon.
Plötzlich geht mein Wisperfenster auf und ratet mal wer mich anflüstert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krieger von vorher: Entschuldigt was braucht ihr noch für Emalon? Wäre guter DD mindestens 1,5k DPS

Als ich dann wie ein wilder im TS laut losgelacht habe waren die anderen im TS zwar etwas erstaunt aber nach dem ich ihnen die Geschichte Erzählt habe haben die sich auch weggelacht.

Leute Gibts das glaubt die Welt nicht


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juni 2009)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid aber das kommt mir dann doch ein bisschen zu bekannt vor...




Naja wer nix anderes kann...



@Maghar: Mady my day so wunderful.


----------



## Meatwookie (6. Juni 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> Is vor einiger zeit meiner freundin passiert... als sie mir das gezeigt hat hab ich mir vor lachen fasst eingepisst:
> 
> Spieler 1 – A
> 
> ...



Das tu ich mir einrahmen und übers Bett hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juni 2009)

Kvick schrieb:


> Ich fand das zum totlachen xDD



Ich lasse mich auch häufig auf so diskussionen ein und schmeiss mich weg.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juni 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Das tu ich mir einrahmen und übers Bett hängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber das beste ist dann vor allem wenn die Typen dan ein Ticket schreiben und selber ärger bekommen.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (6. Juni 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Das tu ich mir einrahmen und übers Bett hängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GZ zum Fullqote... zudem noch übel lang... poste vllt später noch einen screen wenn ich ihn finde


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juni 2009)

rofldiepofl schrieb:


> War Random naxx 25 mit nen paar gildenkollegen und haben schon bei den ersten bossen abgekackt...
> 
> Gildenchat:
> 
> ...



xDDDDDDD



Ich bin auch selten bei random Grps im Ts.


----------



## hey dude (6. Juni 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> GZ zum Fullqote... zudem noch übel lang...


Meine Rede^^

So nebenei bemerkt finde ich, dass dieser thread gestickt gehört.

/vote4sticky


----------



## Seryma (8. Juni 2009)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5wa2-20-jpg.html

Es geht nur um den Chat, war kurz bevor der Server heruntergefahren wurde und einige aus unserer Gilde haben noch den Erfolg [Ich hab's eilig!] aus Azjol Nerub geschafft, was richtig super gepasst hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerodos (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich war einmal vor langer zeit in Og und da habe ich im allgemeinchannel was lustiges gelesen (das ging ungefähr so weis es aber nicht mehr so genau)

[.....]Weis jemand wo ich Reizwäsche herbekomme.
[.....]Warum brauchste du den Reizwäsche.
[.....]Einfach so.
[.....]Warum rennste nicht einfach nackt umher.
[.....]Was gefällt dir besser eine Alte nackte oder eine mit Reizwäsche.
[.....]nackt
[.....]nack
usw.


----------



## Plaigor (9. November 2010)

neulich meinte iwer im handel das er voll stolz sei auf seinen 12k critt als arkanmage danach wurde er wie folgt geflamed

Player 1: lol wasn nap 12k
Player 2: ich mach 70k
Player 1:und ich bin der weihnachtsman
Player 2: ach F**k dich deine Mama is der Weihnachtsmann
....
das ging dann so weiter

war sehr amüsant^^


----------



## Legendary (9. November 2010)

Plaigor schrieb:


> neulich meinte iwer im handel das er voll stolz sei auf seinen 12k critt als arkanmage danach wurde er wie folgt geflamed
> 
> Player 1: lol wasn nap 12k
> Player 2: ich mach 70k
> ...


Eine Leiche ausgegraben und du findest solche durchaus geschmacklosen und primitiven Konversationen lustig?


----------



## -Migu- (9. November 2010)

Im Allgemeinen Channel letztens gelesen:

: LFM [Die Schlacht um Berg Hyjal] Loot FFA.
: [Itemnamevergessen] und [nochn item] locked

--> LOL und ROFL wellen von einigen spielern folgten ^^ aber der Typ hat seelenruhig weiter sein paradoxon geposted 

Edit: Sorry gar ned gesehn, dass da wer ne Leiche hervorgebuddelt hat ^^


----------



## TomField (9. November 2010)

Kerodos schrieb:


> Also ich war einmal vor langer zeit in Og und da habe ich im allgemeinchannel was lustiges gelesen (das ging ungefähr so weis es aber nicht mehr so genau)
> 
> [.....]Weis jemand wo ich Reizwäsche herbekomme.
> [.....]Warum brauchste du den Reizwäsche.
> ...






find ich klasse  *geil


----------



## Rchard (9. November 2010)

Zu Bc Zeiten:

Ich:Ich hab Illidan heute gelegt!!

Freund:Cool wie viel Ep hast du bekommen?


----------

